# Geeignetes Gestein oder Steine?



## Heidelberger (18. Jan. 2014)

Guten Morgen,
da ich in der Suche nicht wirklich fündig geworden bin (Gestein oder Stein findet man zwar bei der Suche sehr viel in irgendwelchen Beiträgen, aber nicht im Titel- lasse mich aber gerne verlinken...)meine Frage: Welches Gestein/Stein ist im Teich grundsätzlich geeignet/nicht geeignet -*vielleicht könnte man das hier sammeln.*
Hier im Raum gibt es z. B. viel "Roter Sandstein" und auch "Muschelkalkstein". Lezterer scheidet ja wegen Kalkgehalt (sagt ja schon der Name) wohl aus. Roter Sandstein müsste ja gehen, sofern frostfrei verbaut (das heißt in tiefern Wasserregionen) - richtig?
Weiterhin in meinem persönlichen Baustofflager: Habe große Mengen von schwarzem Basaltpflaster- ich meine das müsste gehen!? Außerdem hab ich noch Granitpflaster -das geht ja wohl auch -gibt es ja gerade einen Parallelthread.
Danke und Gruß, Martin


----------



## troll20 (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Geeignetes Gestein oder Steine?*

Moin Martin,

ich hab das ein oder andere Gestein im Wasser schon getestet, weil ich auch noch auf der Suche bin nach einem Optimalen Gestein.
Da ich auch noch beruflich viel mit Steinen und ihrer Verlegung beschäftigt bin kann ich mir ab und an mal einen Steinrest für Tests ausleihen.
Schiefer ist ein no go im Teich auf Grund ihrer enthaltenen Öle, welche für Tiere ganz besonders Amphibien Tödlich ist.
Sandstein je nach Sorte ist zum Teil geeignet wenn es im Frostfreien Bereich eingesetzt wird.
Kalkstein ist meist gut geeignet und die Befürchtung das es sich auflöst ist meist unbegründet, kommt aber immer auf Steinbruch und Schicht in diesem an.
Zumindest wird er viel in der Fischzucht eingesetzt. Dann jedoch gemahlen damit er sich bei Bedarf auflöst. 
Vulkangesteine sind je nachdem Einsetzbar, das hängt immer mit ihrer Entstehung und der zwischenzeitlich Bewitterung ab. Basalte meist eher nicht, Granit meistens schon.
Kunststeine aller Poligonal sind meistens gut geeignet.

Aber wie so oft ist keine genau Aussage pauschal zu treffen, da sich Steinbrüche auch wenn sie nur 100m auseinander liegen, bzw Gesteinsschichten die nur wenige cm auseinander liegen ganz unterschiedlich entwickelt haben können. Und damit Ihre Zusammensetzung oft stark schwankt.
Weiterhin werden beim Abbau und beim Grobschnitt (das Spalten der Blöcke in Plattenware) im Steinbruch Emulsionen eingesetzt die teilweise den Stein schädigen aber auch extrem Giftig sind. Dazu zählen derzeit ganz besonders Steine aus Indien und China. Aber auch Peru und Mexiko.

Zumindest hab ich noch keinen Stein gefunden der nicht in kürzester Zeit einen schönen Biofilm hatte und dadurch nach gewisser Zeit überhaupt noch als Stein erkennbar war. Dann hieß es immer Hochdruckreiniger raus und Putzen bzw Poolroboter einsetzen.

LG René


----------



## Heidelberger (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Geeignetes Gestein oder Steine?*

Danke! -macht die Sache nicht einfacher, wenn man erst testen sollte und man keine pauschale Aussage treffen kann- daher meine Frage: Wie/was testest du?
Danke nochmals, Martin


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Geeignetes Gestein oder Steine?*



troll20 schrieb:


> Basalte meist eher nicht, Granit meistens schon.



Hallo René, was hast du gegen Basalt?


----------



## troll20 (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Geeignetes Gestein oder Steine?*

Moin Totto,

Grundsätzlich nichts, nur ist für den Laien oft schwer nachzuvollziehen ob und wie sich der Basalt auf das Wasser auswirken kann, da es sehr viele verschiedene Basalte gibt.

Anfänglich sollte man wissen das es eine Mischung aus Eisen- und Magnesium-Silikaten mit Kalziumreichem Feldspat  ist.
Was besonders wichtig ist für den ein oder anderen, ist der teilweise sehr hohe Gehalt an Natriumoxid (Na2O), aber auch/ oder sehr hohem Alkaligehalt.
Nun auch noch ein Auszug aus Wiki :


> Basalt ist ein basisches (SiO2-armes) Ergussgestein.


Also nicht Wundern wenn der PH-/ GH- Haushalt ins Ungleichgewicht gerät.

Anzumerken ist glaube ich auch das Basalt durch Mechanischenabrieb auf der Oberfläche, glatt und bei Nässe sehr rutschig werden kann.

Ach so und dann wie schon bei den anderen Steinen erwähnt, wird auch der Basalt im Ausland bei Abbau, Zuschnitt und/ oder Oberflächenbehandlung teilweise extrem mit giftigen Materialen kontaminiert. Da es bei Basalt leicht abgewaschen werden kann (es dringt fast bis gar nicht ein) sollte man dies vor Einbringen in den Teich tun. Aber wohin mit dem Abwaschwasser? Ausnahme beim Abwaschen sind da natürlich die speziellen extra aufgetragenen Steinschutzemulsionen, welche teilweise chemisch so aufgebaut sind das es zu Reaktion kommt um u.a. Farbvertiefung. Wäre ja auch blöd wenn die beim nächsten Regen abgewaschen sind 

*Aber bei allem negativen was gegen Basalt spricht, gibt es viel mehr positives. Wenn also sich jemand mit dem Stein auseinander setzt und gründlich Recherchiert findet er auch die richtigen und geeigneten Steine.* Den Basalt wird sehr viel im Wasserbau eingesetzt, ob nun beim Küstenschutz oder bei der Flusssanierung. Nur handelt sich hier um nicht behandelte und meist einfach gebrochene Steine, keine Plattenware o.ä. 
Und hier handelt es sich dann um Gewässer die auf Grund ihrer Größe bzw bei Fließgewässern sich anders verhalten als ein kleiner Gartenteich.

LG René

PS wer rechtschreib Kehler gindet darf sie gern verbessern 
Wer bessere Informationen hat darf mich gern eines besseren informieren, bin auch noch Lernfähig


----------



## troll20 (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Geeignetes Gestein oder Steine?*



Heidelberger schrieb:


> Danke! -macht die Sache nicht einfacher, wenn man erst testen sollte und man keine pauschale Aussage treffen kann- daher meine Frage: Wie/was testest du?
> Danke nochmals, Martin



Zu aller erst lass ich mir die Infos geben, von wo der Stein kommt, was eine Recherche erleichtert. Dann hat meist der Steinmetz oder Verleger schon viele Informationen zum Stein.
Weiterhin lass ich dann den Stein einige Zeit außerhalb vom Teich bewittern. Dann wird er nochmal gereinigt und testweise für eine unbestimmte Zeit ins Wasser gelegt. Dann sieht man ja wie sich der Stein verhält. Viele Steine bewachsen sehr schnell, andere halt sehr langsam. Manche Steine scheine sogar ihren Biofilm nach dem winterlichem Absterben, abzustoßen  und sehen dann im Frühjahr wieder aus wie gerade reingelegt.

Da aber alle Steine bis jetzt den Biofilm hatten, frag ich mich warum soll man dafür soviel Geld ausgeben, wenn auch eine Vermörtelung geht. Reinigen muß ich beides wenn ich die Oberfläche sehen will, nur ist der Mörtel günstiger.

LG René


----------



## Zebragras (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Geeignetes Gestein oder Steine?*

Also muss uch wenn ich chinesischen granit einbaue mit kontaminierten wasser rechnen


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Geeignetes Gestein oder Steine?*



troll20 schrieb:


> Moin Totto,
> 
> Grundsätzlich nichts, nur ist für den Laien oft schwer nachzuvollziehen ob und wie sich der Basalt auf das Wasser auswirken kann, da es sehr viele verschiedene Basalte gibt.
> 
> ...


Portlandzement, hergestellt durch die Vermahlung von Klinker und Gips bzw. Anhydrit, besteht chemisch gesehen aus ca. 58 bis 66 % Calciumoxid (CaO), 18 bis 26 % Siliciumdioxid (SiO2), 4 bis 10 % Aluminiumoxid (Al2O3) und 2 bis 5 % Eisenoxid (Fe2O3). Das ganze mit Hüttensand, Flugasche, Kalkstein und Gips zum Endprodukt Zement gemahlen.... dann noch ein bisschen Trass dabei das war es. Der Mischmasch laugt mit Sicherheit eher aus als jeder Basalt. Ichnwill garnicht die Inhaltsstoffe der Flugasche kennen.                      

Als Tieffengestein ist nach der Erstarrung das Material sehr dicht. Wasser kann nur vernachlässigbar eindringen und somit bietet sich das Material für den Straßenbau an, da es keine Frostaufbrüche gibt. Da ist Beton empfindlicher

Selbst Trasszement blüht aus, nur seher viel weniger als normaler Zement weil die Wasserdichtigkeit höher ist. 

Basaltsteine, welche aus dem Kopfsteinflaster zurückgebauter Straßen gewonnen wurde würde ich nicht nehmen. Zu häufig wurden Diese Steine mit Teer angespritzt um da dann eine Asphaltgecke drüber zu bauen. Den Teer will man nicht im Teich. 

Mechanischenabrieb auf der Oberfläche kann man vernachlässigen. Entweder ist der Stein rau oder er ist schon glatt. Die Autos benötigen Jahrzehnte um eine Kopfsteinpflasterdecke zu polieren. Dann ist Sie natürlich glatt. Mittels Füßen oder Stiefel das im Teich hin zu bekommen ist eine Aufgabe für die nächsten hundert Jahre.


----------



## mfridau (8. Mai 2022)

Ein Tipp eben gehört. Salzsäure ca. 10 % auf Stein träufeln, wenns schäumt löst er sich auf. Das wäre dann nichts für den Teich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Mai 2022)

mfridau schrieb:


> Ein Tipp eben gehört. Salzsäure ca. 10 % auf Stein träufeln, wenns schäumt löst er sich auf. Das wäre dann nichts für den Teich.


Hi,

mal aufs Datum der Antwort von Thorsten geschaut  . Der Beitrag ist nach 8,5 Jahren net mehr aktuell

MfG Frank


----------



## mfridau (8. Mai 2022)

ja seh ich erst jetzt. Na ja Thema ist ja  immer noch aktuell. Danke für den HInweis.


----------



## troll20 (8. Mai 2022)

mfridau schrieb:


> Ein Tipp eben gehört. Salzsäure ca. 10 % auf Stein träufeln, wenns schäumt löst er sich auf. Das wäre dann nichts für den Teich.


Leider zeigt dieser Tip nur wie der PH Wert ist und ob sich Kohlensäure aus dem Stein lösen lässt. Kalk- und Sandsteine sind auf diese Reaktion besonders empfindlich. Jedoch eignen sich beide für den Teich.


----------



## PeBo (8. Mai 2022)

Manche (einschließlich mir) legen sogar poröse Kalksteine in einen gut durchströmten Bereich (bei mir der Filterbachlauf) um einem Säuresturz vorzubeugen.

Ich hatte nur gelesen, dass es gut sein soll. Bei mir sehe ich aber auch nach Jahren keine Auflösungserscheinungen   

Gruß Peter


----------



## BumbleBee (8. Mai 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Manche (einschließlich mir) legen sogar poröse Kalksteine in einen gut durchströmten Bereich (bei mir der Filterbachlauf) um einem Säuresturz vorzubeugen.
> 
> Ich hatte nur gelesen, dass es gut sein soll. Bei mir sehe ich aber auch nach Jahren keine Auflösungserscheinungen
> 
> Gruß Peter



Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluß, dass dein PH Wert bisher nie unter 7 gesunken ist. Denn erst dann geht der Kalk in Lösung und erhöht damit weider den PH.
Weshalb sich diese Steine m.E. ganz besonders für den Teich eignen


----------



## Turbo (8. Mai 2022)

Auch wenn der Beitrag aus der acht jährigen Versenkung geholt wurde. Sehr interessant.
Habe bei mir auch Tuffstein der aus Kalk besteht im Teich. 
Zusätzlich noch in einem Bereich feinen Kalksplitt. 
Fülle häufig mit Regenwasser nach. So hat es einen Puffer. Etwas weniges an Kalk wird es meist abtragen. 
Hauptmaterial im Teich ist bei mir Granit.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte hauptsächlich darauf geachtet werden, was der Stein in den nächsten Jahren an unerwünschtem abgeben kann. 
Ein Feldstein aus dem Acker von nebenan ist vielleicht wegen der Spritzbrühe und Düngerrückstände bedenklicher als der Stein aus Indien. 
Die Summe der Gesamtbelastung im Teich macht es aus.


----------

